# since



## Linni

Could someone translate these sentences (into German) for me, please? you can correct my English as well .

- *Since* what age do you devote yourself to sport?
- *Since* I was 6.

(I am not sure I wrote it right... my English is't that good.)


Maybe... Jana could help me now...  
I don't know how to translate this from Czech into German/English:
- Jak dlouho se věnuješ sportu?
- Od svých šesti let.


----------



## Henryk

> Could someone translate these sentences (into German) for me, please? you can correct my English as well .
> 
> - *Since* what age do you devote yourself to sport?
> - *Since* I was 6.
> 
> (I am not sure I wrote it right... my English is't that good.)


 
My English isn't that good, but I'd write it this way: 

- *Since* what age have you been devoting yourself to sports?
- *Since* I was 6.

- Seit welchem Alter widmest du dich dem Sport? (it's literally translated, but it sounds odd in German, I'd say: "Mit welchem Alter hast du angefangen dich dem Sport zu widmen?")
- Seit ich 6 war. (Sounds odd, too. I'd say: "Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr")


----------



## Jana337

Oder ganz einfach: Seit wann machst du Sport?

Oder? 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:


> Oder ganz einfach: Seit wann machst du Sport?



"Seit zehn Jahren."

Bei dieser Frage bekomme ich also nicht zwangsläufig das Einstiegsalter als Antwort.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:


> "Seit zehn Jahren."
> 
> Bei dieser Frage bekomme ich also nicht zwangsläufig das Einstiegsalter als Antwort.


Ich habe nicht angenommen, dass das Einstiegsalter in der Antwort erscheinen muss.

Ich habe mich nämlich nach det tschechischen Frage gerichtet, die eigentlich sogar mit "wie lange schon" beginnt, obwohl die Antwort "seit ich sechs war" lautet.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe mich nämlich nach det tschechischen Frage gerichtet...



Das ist Schummeln. Die englische Frage zielt eindeutig auf das Alter. Da werde ich mich wohl beschweren müssen (dabei bin ich eigentlich schon schwer genug...).


----------



## Lykurg

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Oder ganz einfach: Seit wann machst du Sport?


Nicht zu vergessen "Seit Herbst 1993." - wenn wir das Tschechische mal außer Acht (und Bann) lassen.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Das ist Schummeln. Die englische Frage zielt eindeutig auf das Alter. *Da werde ich mich wohl beschweren müssen (dabei bin ich eigentlich schon schwer genug...*).


hahahahahahhahahahaha

Sogar ich, die *schwer* von Begriff ist, habe das sofort verstanden.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Oder ganz einfach: Seit wann machst du Sport?


Ja, richtig. Schöner wäre aber "Seit wann treibst Du Sport?"

Die Antwort wäre meistens "seit + Zeitangabe", nicht "seit + Dauer":
_Seit 1984.
Seit der siebten Klasse.
Seit ich Michaela kenne. 
_Seltener: _Seit sieben Jahren.
_
Will man die Dauer nicht selbst ausrechnen, müßte man fragen:
_Wie lange treibst Du schon Sport?
_
Kajjo


----------



## Linni

If "seit" can mean "since" and "for" as well, how do you recognize the certain meaning in a sentence?

*Ich weiß es doch schon seit Monaten.*  = I've known it *for months*.


If you say: "Ich treibe Sport seit seiben Jahren.", does it mean a) or b)?
a) for 7 years
b) since I was 7

I don't understand it...


----------



## Henryk

Linni said:


> If "seit" can mean "since" and "for" as well, how do you recognize the certain meaning in a sentence?
> 
> *Ich weiß es doch schon seit Monaten.* = I've known it *for months*.
> 
> 
> If you say: "Ich treibe Sport seit seiben Jahren.", does it mean a) or b)?
> a) for 7 years
> b) since I was 7
> 
> I don't understand it...


Hallöchen Linni,

stell dir vor, du bist 20 Jahre alt. *Then:*

Since I was 6, I've been in the world. *=* For 14 years I've been in the world. (Autsch, Natives, kann man das so sagen?)

"for" beschreibt immer *die Spanne zwischen dem Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit*, in der es angefangen hat, *und heute*.

"since" beschreibt nur, *ab* wann es so ist.

Dementsprechend musst du, wenn du 21 bist, nur die "for"-Variante ändern, da die Zeitspanne sich um ein Jahr verlängert hat. 



> If you say: "Ich treibe Sport seit seiben Jahren.", does it mean a) or b)?
> a) for 7 years
> b) since I was 7


a)


----------



## heidita

Seit sieben Jahren :for 7 years
seit meinem siebten Lebensalter/seitdem ich 7 bin : since I was 7


----------



## Linni

Henryk said:


> Hallöchen Linni,
> 
> stell dir vor, du bist 20 Jahre alt.
> 
> Since I was 6 I've been learning German. = For 14 years I've been learning.
> 
> "for" beschreibt immer die Spanne zwischen dem damaligen Zeitpunkt und heute.
> 
> "since" beschreibt nur den damaligen Zeitpunkt.
> 
> 
> a)


 

Yes, I can understand the English prepositions well, but if you say 
*Ich weiß es doch schon seit Monaten*., it means  *I've known it for months. (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=214112)*

Then, if you say *Ich treibe Sport seit seiben Jahren*, how can others recognize, whether you meant "for" or "since"? 

Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## heidita

In my opinion 

Ich treibe Sport seit sieben Jahren .

can only mean 

*for seven years*


----------



## Linni

Henryk said:


> "Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr"


 


heidita said:


> Seit sieben Jahren :for 7 years
> seit meinem siebten Lebensalter/seitdem ich 7 bin : since I was 7


 
Aha... so I have to add "meinem .... Lebens...."
now I understand.... Thanks!


----------



## Henryk

Linni said:


> Yes, I can understand the English prepositions well, but if you say
> *Ich weiß es doch schon seit Monaten*., it means *I've known it for months. (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=214112)*
> 
> Then, if you say *Ich treibe Sport seit seiben Jahren*, how can others recognize, whether you meant "for" or "since"?
> 
> Do you understand what I mean?


I see. Well, only "for" does work. The since version would be:

Seit meinem 7. Lebensjahr ...


----------



## Henryk

> seitdem ich 7 bin


Nein heidita, das bedeutet was anderes.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Nein heidita, das bedeutet was anderes.


 
????


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> ????


Das bedeutet, dass du immer noch sieben bist.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Das bedeutet, dass du immer noch sieben bist.


 

Natürlich bin ich immer noch sieben , und ein paar Jahre noch drauf. Aber die haben nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> Natürlich bin ich immer noch sieben , und ein paar Jahre noch drauf. Aber die haben nichts zu bedeuten.


Ich wäre eher für: "Seit ich sieben war ..."


----------



## Linni

heidita said:


> Natürlich bin ich immer noch sieben , und ein paar Jahre noch drauf. Aber die haben nichts zu bedeuten.


 

What do you mean? If you are a few years older, you can't be 7 then.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Natürlich bin ich immer noch sieben , und ein paar Jahre noch drauf. Aber die haben nichts zu bedeuten.



Zumindest bedeuten die "paar Jahre", dass Du um diese Zeit noch im Forum rumhängen darfst und nicht schon längst im Bett sein musst.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Zumindest bedeuten die "paar Jahre", dass Du um diese Zeit noch im Forum rumhängen darfst und nicht schon längst im Bett sein musst.


 

Dann bist du auch schon sieben??

hahahah


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Dann bist du auch schon sieben??



*Seit* zwei Wochen!


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Ich wäre eher für: "Seit ich sieben war ..."


 
Noch mal kurz ernst:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1.130* de *"seit ich sieben bin.."*. 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.140* für *"seit ich sieben war ...*. 

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall instinktiv bin gesagt. Ich habe extra in Google.de auch gesucht, aber es gibt keinen Unterschied, die Meinungen sind geteilt. Wie steht es hier?


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> Noch mal kurz ernst:
> 
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1.130* de *"seit ich sieben bin.."*.
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.140* für *"seit ich sieben war ...*.
> 
> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall instinktiv bin gesagt. Ich habe extra in Google.de auch gesucht, aber es gibt keinen Unterschied, die Meinungen sind geteilt. Wie steht es hier?


Hallöchen heidita,

ich vertraue Google in dieser Angelegenheit nicht, ich sehe es folgendermaßen:

seit ich 7 bin = Since I've been 7
seit ich 7 war = Since I was 7

Die englische Version macht zumindest mir den Unterschied deutlich. Die "bin"-Version sagt mir eindeutig, dass man es *immernoch *ist. Die "war"-Version sagt mir, dass das 7. Lebensjahr abgeschlossen wurde und somit passé ist. Ich kann mir das Beispiel gut an Kindern vorstellen: "Seit 2 Monaten bin ich 7 und in 10 Monaten werde ich 8."


----------



## heidita

Eigentlich nicht, Henryk. 

Nicht , dass man dem Google immer vertrauen kann/soll, aber immerhin wird es doch an Beispielen klar. In Englisch heisst auch since I have been seven, dass ich nicht mehr sieben bin, sondern älter. 

I have been into programming and computer related things *since I have been seven* years 
These two have been my goals *since I have been seven* years old and I will do anything to obtain them.
The Martial Arts has helped me through every aspect of my life *since I have been* *seven* 

Nur die ersten drei Beispiele von rund 44.000.

Man kann sogar sagen, since I am seven, was mich regelrecht erschüttert, denn ich hätte immer gedacht, es wäre in Englisch falsch. Mit _since_ ein Präsens...


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> Eigentlich nicht, Henryk.
> 
> Nicht , dass man dem Google immer vertrauen kann/soll, aber immerhin wird es doch an Beispielen klar. In Englisch heisst auch since I have been seven, dass ich nicht mehr sieben bin, sondern älter.
> 
> I have been into programming and computer related things *since I have been seven* years
> These two have been my goals *since I have been seven* years old and I will do anything to obtain them.
> The Martial Arts has helped me through every aspect of my life *since I have been* *seven*
> 
> Nur die ersten drei Beispiele von rund 44.000.
> 
> Man kann sogar sagen, since I am seven, was mich regelrecht erschüttert, denn ich hätte immer gedacht, es wäre in Englisch falsch. Mit _since_ ein Präsens...


 
Ich habe das mal in Google eingegeben und Googles Treffer sahen folgendermaßen aus:

"Since I was 7" - 127.000 Treffer
"Since I have been 7" - 3.630 Treffer
"Since I've been 7" - 2.240 Treffer

Vielleicht können sich ja unsere Natives äußern.


----------



## heidita

Resultados *1* - *5* de aproximadamente *41.100* de *"since I have been seven..*.*"* 

Seltsam, vielleicht liegt es an den ...?


----------



## FloVi

"Seit ich sieben bin..." heißt definitiv, dass der Sprecher noch immer 7 Jahre alt ist. Ob das in der Umgangssprache auch immer so gesehen wird, darf bezweifelt werden.

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will kann auch "seit meinem achten Lebensjahr" sagen. ;-)


----------

